# Ceado e37s calibration/alignment



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I've just got one to play with. Wondering if there is a way to check for alignment and if that can be an issue.

Also any tips for single dosing.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What alignment are you referring to ? Do you mean run-out / burr's not parallel ? The alignment between the top burr carrier and

the motor / case are fixed by the machined recessed shoulder.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Burr re-alignment made a massive improvement to mine. Very simple process also. I would recommend.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Burr re-alignment made a massive improvement to mine. Very simple process also. I would recommend.


Where can I find how to do this?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Burr re-alignment made a massive improvement to mine. Very simple process also. I would recommend.


And do you single dose?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Where can I find how to do this?


This http:// https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&hl=en-gb&ei=dmlRXP-aAsGJ1fAP_t61oA8&q=coffee+grinder+burr+alignment&oq=coffee+gronder+burr+alignment&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-serp.1.0.0i13i30.25455.27510..28262...0.0..1.217.1065.12j1j1......0....1.........0i71j0i7i30.01tYzkuxECw will give you loads of reading. It's really simple - drywipe marker pen, standard tin foil, screwdriver and 60 minutes is all you need.

I don't single dose. In my experience you need a solid weight of beans behind it to get an even grind - towards the end of the beans, the last bit will be significantly coarser than the starting grinds.

The best mod for this grinder is the plastic tube with a big weight behind it. Read through the E37s owners thread to see the options that people have created. Unless you keep best part of a kilo of beans in the standard hopper, a tube mod is essential in my eyes, as otherwise i found the grinder disappointing.

The burr alignment made a massive difference tho - definitely do that.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> This http:// https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&hl=en-gb&ei=dmlRXP-aAsGJ1fAP_t61oA8&q=coffee+grinder+burr+alignment&oq=coffee+gronder+burr+alignment&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-serp.1.0.0i13i30.25455.27510..28262...0.0..1.217.1065.12j1j1......0....1.........0i71j0i7i30.01tYzkuxECw will give you loads of reading. It's really simple - drywipe marker pen, standard tin foil, screwdriver and 60 minutes is all you need.
> 
> I don't single dose. In my experience you need a solid weight of beans behind it to get an even grind - towards the end of the beans, the last bit will be significantly coarser than the starting grinds.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for the response. I will look through the detailed material. Although I was hearing a slight sound and wondered if that was the burrs touching but it actually the rotating arms that push the grounds out. So may think twice before trying to align.

I can try the tube thing as aeropress funnel fits. I realise weight improves grind. I had the same issue with a k30 I had for a bit. But my itching question to all such users including those who mythoses as well e37s, what is your routine in minimising wastage and keeping beans fresh. Are beans just left in these tubes or short hoppers for a few days? Is the last shot always discarded?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are hearing a noise when it is empty, it sounds as if there is something stuck under the lower burr carrier, it should not be touching anything.

You can remove the lower carrier by using a 1/2" 13 mm open ended spanner on the centre nut, the assembly will lift straight off,

it is NOT keyed to the shaft. The spring washer under the nut holds the carrier locked to the shaft.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> But my itching question to all such users including those who mythoses as well e37s, what is your routine in minimising wastage and keeping beans fresh. Are beans just left in these tubes or short hoppers for a few days? Is the last shot always discarded?


Just purge.

I am a bit tight on these things but have the single set to 0.8s for a purge. I do one purge first thing then start grinding and pulling shots.

Grinds stay fresh a short while (including those sat between the burrs!) and my morning routine is probably 4 shots over 30-45 mins. No need to purge during the morning caffeination.

If I am at home for the morning I will do a purge if sat inactive for an hour or so?

I don't purge between grind adjustments, just adjust my PI setting on the shot that will

Inevitably have a mix of pre and post adjustment grinds, then expect the subsequent one to be back to normal as will be completely post-adjustment. Fairly simple when you have got the feel for the grinder.

I've never read anyone thinking this is a good single dose grinder. Not saying it can't be done if you are certain that is the route you prefer, but it's just not what it is designed to do (the recent release of the E37SD seems bonkers to me as my experience is the base grinder performs poorly in this respect) plus you have spent a decent amount of the purchase price on an accurate timer; if you do the tube mod the dose weight is nicely consistent - advice is to work with that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to single dose then buy a grinder fit for purpose!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If you want to single dose then buy a grinder fit for purpose!


Agreed... E37s is an on demand grinder and it does it well, imho.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> If you are hearing a noise when it is empty, it sounds as if there is something stuck under the lower burr carrier, it should not be touching anything.
> 
> You can remove the lower carrier by using a 1/2" 13 mm open ended spanner on the centre nut, the assembly will lift straight off,
> 
> it is NOT keyed to the shaft. The spring washer under the nut holds the carrier locked to the shaft.


Thanks. I'll check. But I was just glad to know it wasn't the burrs touching!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool. Purging is a small pain and the waste worth it if you get outstanding espresso.

What I was asking about more specifically was those who have commercial grinders which produce mind blowing espresso for home use e.g. Mythos, k30 or e37s, how much are the hoppers kept filled and for how long to minimise staling? Also is the last shot always discarded?

I haven't bought it to single dose but only to sample what it is capable of in terms of taste. I already have a Niche, so wanted to compare. I tried an aeropress funnel with a tamper and around 150g of beans. The grind was amazing and the espresso was deep and complex.

The single dosing zero retention version I think you are talking about is called the e37z. Well it appears designed like the monolith flat so can't say what it's capable off, but one thing's for sure, it will cost a few arms and legs



rob177palmer said:


> Just purge.
> 
> I am a bit tight on these things but have the single set to 0.8s for a purge. I do one purge first thing then start grinding and pulling shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I was also curious as to the physics behind less weight of beans equals a courser grind when i presumed grind size is controlled by the gap between the burrs at the outer edges.

More so if that is the case why Compaks and Mazzer flats are considered fair game for modifying as single dosers. And k30 and e37s are so bad at it.



rob177palmer said:


> Just purge.
> 
> I am a bit tight on these things but have the single set to 0.8s for a purge. I do one purge first thing then start grinding and pulling shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes it certainly is. I bought it to play with and compare with the Niche. I recall you used to have both. How did they compare in taste for you?

I am still getting to grips with the Niche and unlike others I have struggled a bit with it, but have deduced my burrs may need running in more so am being patient to see what it does. But have to say having got the e37s working with an aeropress tube hopper with a tamper as a weight, the resultant flat white was a joy to drink and preferable to the Niche. However I also have to say the tastes in themselves were so different that I am tempted, but won't say yet that I may prefer flats to conics as I am not in a position to get a Monolith or EK!



PPapa said:


> Agreed... E37s is an on demand grinder and it does it well, imho.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The weight of beans forces the bean into the burrs uniformly, or perhaps more uniformly than if you have no weight. Some grinders get around this by using an auger. I would select a bean for use in both grinders. Single dose the Niche. Put 250 gms into the E37 and you will only notice a difference in grind when there are maybe 30 to 50 gms left...you will see the grind coarsen up


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

M_H_S said:


> Yes it certainly is. I bought it to play with and compare with the Niche. I recall you used to have both. How did they compare in taste for you?
> 
> I am still getting to grips with the Niche and unlike others I have struggled a bit with it, but have deduced my burrs may need running in more so am being patient to see what it does. But have to say having got the e37s working with an aeropress tube hopper with a tamper as a weight, the resultant flat white was a joy to drink and preferable to the Niche. However I also have to say the tastes in themselves were so different that I am tempted, but won't say yet that I may prefer flats to conics as I am not in a position to get a Monolith or EK!


You are not the only one to have noticed the difference, not everyone is niche hyped


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You are not the only one to have noticed the difference, not everyone is niche hyped


You need to try one that is run in!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> You need to try one that is run in!


Let the fan boys harp on


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Let the fan boys harp on


well, either you have tried one that is run in, or you have not tried one that is run in......can I have a simple yes or no as to which one you have tried please and if your answer is I have not tried one that is run in, will you make the effort.....LOL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are completely aware that I have tried yours and I am positive that the same particle distribution will exist in a run in one due to single dosing conic burrs, am happy to give it another go if it satisfies the fan boys


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You are completely aware that I have tried yours and I am positive that the same particle distribution will exist in a run in one due to single dosing conic burrs, am happy to give it another go if it satisfies the fan boys


nearly a good political answer! but, I was really referring to the difference in taste once the burrs are run in!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been enjoying EK43s that's not run in a lot more than the Niche... can't wait for the ek burrs to be run in then.

It ain't for everyone and there's lots of contention in the forum. No wonder when the Niche dominated this forum. It's a great grinder workflow wise, it just doesn't seem to deliver in the cup if you're after a complex, clean and bright cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I've been enjoying EK43s that's not run in a lot more than the Niche... can't wait for the ek burrs to be run in then.
> 
> It ain't for everyone and there's lots of contention in the forum. No wonder when the Niche dominated this forum. It's a great grinder workflow wise, it just doesn't seem to deliver in the cup if you're after a complex, clean and bright cup.


But conical burrs, especially ones that are not seasoned rarely do hit the bright notes. if you bought a Fiat Panda, would you be surprised if it cannot drive across the ploughed fields like your tractor?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent the niche is a Fiat panda


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone loves a fiat panda, like everyone loves the niche apparently


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you see the Grand Tour, last two episodes? There was a Fiat Panda prominently featured in that! OK, it was the 4 wheel drive version but it managed to do everything the other 2 off roaders did. But, you have to compare apples with apples and at the end of the day, are you surprised if you press a doorbell and it goes ding dong?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If only the niche was a door bell


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It was interesting that folk condemned me for comparing a more expensive grinder to the niche and we are doing it again, be careful it's just not fair


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It was interesting that folk condemned me for comparing a more expensive grinder to the niche and we are doing it again, be careful it's just not fair


Ouch.....we are trying to put the OP off the idea, telling hi you cannot realistically compare the two......so it is perfectly fair...which brings me back to whether or not you have tried the taste and particle size on a Niche with worn in burrs...and if you answer, answer the question I asked, not something else.....LOL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have answered it, no I haven't and am happy to wager it won't make a jot of difference to particle size distribution, ask @dsc as he has a single dosing conic


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> The weight of beans forces the bean into the burrs uniformly, or perhaps more uniformly than if you have no weight. Some grinders get around this by using an auger. I would select a bean for use in both grinders. Single dose the Niche. Put 250 gms into the E37 and you will only notice a difference in grind when there are maybe 30 to 50 gms left...you will see the grind coarsen up


Yes I get the logic of a force pushing down and centrifugal force from rotating burrs as compared to just the centrifugal force in single dosing. But i still down get the science behind:

1. Why when grind size is determined by the gap at the outer edge of the flat burrs, how different size can be spat out? Just curious really but am sure the phenomenon happens with the e37 and k30.

2. If weight effects grind size then the grind size is going to be effected throughout the hopper emptying gradually or is it only in the last 50 to 60grams as you say.

3. Those who are single dosing with Mazzers they should also be suffering from this same inconsistency but nodded and single dosers are one of the most common grinder option on the forum.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> You are not the only one to have noticed the difference, not everyone is niche hyped


The problem is I am still Niche hyped and am considering the possibility there is a particular issue with my unit.

I am not trying to compare with a Mythos or ek43 (even though I haven't tried either in a home setting). Just to get a shot that matches many of the testimonials on the forum. I will attempt to get the burrs run in and see if the problem persists as I did try old burrs from a Kony and it did make a difference.

Ultimately I do think I am getting a significant particle size distribution causing fines/chalkiness and bitterness. What I don't know is whether the issue is with my Niche or all Niches. I am sure it's the latter as of all users even those critical have not pointed out what I am! Is there a way to test or check my particle size distribution?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I have answered it, no I haven't and am happy to wager it won't make a jot of difference to particle size distribution, ask @dsc as he has a single dosing conic


Which conic is that?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Which conic is that?


Custom built 71mm.

T.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

M_H_S said:


> Yes I get the logic of a force pushing down and centrifugal force from rotating burrs as compared to just the centrifugal force in single dosing. But i still down get the science behind:
> 
> 1. Why when grind size is determined by the gap at the outer edge of the flat burrs, how different size can be spat out? Just curious really but am sure the phenomenon happens with the e37 and k30.
> 
> ...


You are right -the weight of the beans has little or no effect on the grind. However, some beans will sit on top of the burrs indefinately without some weight to push them through


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickR said:


> You are right -the weight of the beans has little or no effect on the grind. However, some beans will sit on top of the burrs indefinately without some weight to push them through


If that is true, then why on all grinders I have had where I load up the hopper, does the grind seriously coarsen once the weight of beans has diminished?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickR said:


> You are right -the weight of the beans has little or no effect on the grind. However, some beans will sit on top of the burrs indefinately without some weight to push them through


How many tests and on how many grinders have done your research on to be so sure?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

M_H_S said:


> Ultimately I do think I am getting a significant particle size distribution causing fines/chalkiness and bitterness. What I don't know is whether the issue is with my Niche or all Niches. I am sure it's the latter as of all users even those critical have not pointed out what I am! Is there a way to test or check my particle size distribution?


If you think you have too many fines/small particles, go a little coarser.

It's unlikely the particle distribution is abnormal for that grinder (even if it might be different from other grinders). It can only do what it does. First step is to ensure you have it adjusted appropriately.

Checking distribution gets a bit involved & harder the finer you go with espresso. Even if you do check it you'll need a datum, which you don't have.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Yes I get the logic of a force pushing down and centrifugal force from rotating burrs as compared to just the centrifugal force in single dosing. But i still down get the science behind:
> 
> 1. Why when grind size is determined by the gap at the outer edge of the flat burrs, how different size can be spat out? Just curious really but am sure the phenomenon happens with the e37 and k30.
> 
> ...


1. My own theory is that it's different particle shapes, shard like fragments will pass more easily for example, same goes for large but thin particles, elements broken off whilst the bean jump about rather than being pushed down the grind path in a continuous fashion (like when grinding with a full hopper).

2. It definitely affects a single dose, the grind coarsens significantly, the effects are less with twice the amount, less with x 3 and so on, at some point it becomes minimal.

3. Every grinder suffers from this, it's a burr feature not a grinder type / maker feature. Flats suffer from this as well but I think the effects are less dramatic as they don't rely on gravity for feeding.

The main question is how this affects the brewing process, extraction etc.

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> How many tests and on how many grinders have done your research on to be so sure?


So are you saying that all the grinders I have had with hoppers on them that I simply put a couple of hundred gms of beans in, and all when you get down to the beans in the throat have not significantly coarsened then?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

MWJB said:


> If you think you have too many fines/small particles, go a little coarser.
> 
> It's unlikely the particle distribution is abnormal for that grinder (even if it might be different from other grinders). It can only do what it does. First step is to ensure you have it adjusted appropriately.
> 
> Checking distribution gets a bit involved & harder the finer you go with espresso. Even if you do check it you'll need a datum, which you don't have.


Yes I have tried coarser and finer. I also realise it is unlikely the unit is faulty but I am considering it as no one in the hundreds of comments in the Niche thread has raised a similar issue to mine. Even though I will wait to run my burrs in, others have not said in the initial use of the grinder they had similar probs.

What's a datum?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

M_H_S said:


> Yes I have tried coarser and finer. I also realise it is unlikely the unit is faulty but I am considering it as no one in the hundreds of comments in the Niche thread has raised a similar issue to mine. Even though I will wait to run my burrs in, others have not said in the initial use of the grinder they had similar probs.
> 
> What's a datum?


So, no matter how coarse you go, the drink is chalky/silty/powdery?

Datum - a benchmark to measure against.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> So are you saying that all the grinders I have had with hoppers on them that I simply put a couple of hundred gms of beans in, and all when you get down to the beans in the throat have not significantly coarsened then?


My comment was aimed at the person that made the sweeping statement not you at all. In all the times and years that I have looked at this and with almost every grinder, the grind courses the lower the weight of bean you have ( once you get below 250 grams in the hopper


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Yes I get the logic of a force pushing down and centrifugal force from rotating burrs as compared to just the centrifugal force in single dosing. But i still down get the science behind:
> 
> 1. Why when grind size is determined by the gap at the outer edge of the flat burrs, how different size can be spat out? Just curious really but am sure the phenomenon happens with the e37 and k30.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna question no.3 since I'm pretty sure most of those that single dose on demand grinders don't try the following: compare extractions with or without beans in the hopper at the same grind setting. And in fact most of them compensate by grinding finer when "single dosing".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> My comment was aimed at the person that made the sweeping statement not you at all. In all the times and years that I have looked at this and with almost every grinder, the grind courses the lower the weight of bean you have ( once you get below 250 grams in the hopper


My mistake!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is another effect on flats that others have mentioned on here concerning hopper on and single dosing with it off. When the hopper is on the exit from the grind chamber is full and grinds are being forced out which slows down the rate that the grinds go through the burs and results in a finer grind than when the hopper is off when the setting is the same. This may well relate to different particle distributions looking like a different setting are needed for the same shot sizes. Some one would need a lot of sieves to find out. Also when single dosing some may not get all of the grinds out of the exit from the grinds chamber - defeats the objective really.

People mention gravity. There is circa 70g forcing beans through the burs on ones of this size at their speed. What that does when the beans run right down probably goes some way to explaining changes.. Conics are entirely different.

Adding a weight and a tube also has it's problems. Not that easy for various reason to be able to get the weight to go right down onto the burrs so some beans do get bounced around. The amount varies - Ceado may be amongst the worse if all use a large domed nut. Mazzer can be part fixed by using a smaller diameter tube.







Was going to be my next step until I bought a Niche. Might do it anyway.

The neck diameter of many grinders can be the same. My Ceado for instance was quickly fitted with a Mazzer Mini's small hopper.

Ceado's clump crusher come antistatic method looked pretty effective to me on my 64mm bur model. Just a springy metal flap that directs grinds down the chute held in place with a singe screw that is a touch difficult to get at.







Removing it for single dosing proved interesting. Earlier models I believe had the same sort of arrangement with "adjustable spring". I'd guess people could spend hours playing with that and wonder if it is reliable. The simple thin plate is and from my use works rather well. They may have changed again recently.

Comparing with Niche. Initially I didn't notice much difference from what I had via my Mini which is well run in. Dropping the dose made a surprising difference - just 1/2g. Why









John

-


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

QUOTE=coffeechap;659624]How many tests and on how many grinders have done your research on to be so sure?

WARNING:- THIS VIDEO IS REAL TIME AND VERY BORING!!!!











I have almost run out of beans many times and have never noticed a variation in the grind, OK this is only on the E37 but then that is the subject of this thread.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's incredible and no adjustment to the grind setting, I am genuinely amazed!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't really see what the video proves. I can state, and anyone that wants to argue with me can, that a grinder that has a hopper on that contains a weight of beans, as it empties there is less weight to push the beans down into the burrs. As the levels drop and we are probably talking the last 5 shots in the grinder here, the grind coarsens and the flow quickens up. that might be slightly mitigated by a lever have a softer pressure to pull the shot and it falling away, but it still happens


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

That's quite a dark roast, meaning a very soluble coffee, that is less prone to grinding variations and that's a very gentle, almost absent tamp. I would be more concerned about of sorts of channeling happening.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will do my own checks and report back as this contradicts everything I know about grinders!


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

While doing the whiteboard marker/burr rotation alignment process. I noticed a simple and easy way to tell when the top burr is in the best of the 3 available positions. With the rubber collar in position, it is easy to note the point at which the burrs start to touch and 'chirp'. The further to the right this is, the closer the burrs are before they touch. Therefore they must be at the best possible alignment using this basic method!

Finer alignment can be achieved with shimming or even, maybe, sanding the burr carriers as described by Scott Rao on his website. But this simple method will get the E37s closer to 'perfect' without consuming a lot of time and effort!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

You are suggesting this method to "align" the top burr before starting on the bottom one?

Seems sensible to me! Shame i didn't think of that when doing mine.

Have you tested since aligning your burrs? Notice any difference?


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

3 days later... Apologies for the delay. It takes a while when grinding new (different) beans and pulling only 3 shots a day! Definite improvement in clarity of flavours. May try the same method with the lower burr, soon!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree. It's definitely not snake oil - you can see the difference in the cup, let alone taste it!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Having tried this method, moving the top burr around. I found in each case it touched at exactly the same spot wherever the burr was located, this was by rotating by hand to sense the lightest touch.

I can only think this is due to a slightly 'hard / strong' spot on the corrugated pressure spring, depressing the top burr fractionally more at one spot / position. ??


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Carried out alignment on top burr yesterday. Surprised at how far out it was. During shimming I had the burr carrier in and out about six times before I was happy with it. Plan to do the bottom burr as well but ran out of time, but just to back up what has already been said, this is a worthwhile exercise and easy to do.









Before shot.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

lake_m said:


> Carried out alignment on top burr yesterday. Surprised at how far out it was. During shimming I had the burr carrier in and out about six times before I was happy with it. Plan to do the bottom burr as well but ran out of time, but just to back up what has already been said, this is a worthwhile exercise and easy to do.
> 
> View attachment 32324
> 
> ...


 Can I ask why you did the top burr first ? Does that not mean when you do the bottom one you have to redo top burr ? . Or is it something peculiar to this grinder ? ... Just curious


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Can I ask why you did the top burr first ? Does that not mean when you do the bottom one you have to redo top burr ? . Or is it something peculiar to this grinder ? ... Just curious


 Six and half a dozen. The top one is easier so I did that first.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

So, a bit more time this weekend to complete the job and check the bottom burr alignment. Actually didn't take long at all as it was pretty close (unlike the top burr). Re-checked the top burr and it needed a minor adjustment. But it's now 'cock-on'. ?

The big question of whether or not it's made a difference in the cup? Before alignment I was having constant difficulty with channeling / spritzers despite very careful basket prep. It was this uncertainty that drove me to carry out the checks as this just should not happen. Anyway, happy to report that it has completely cured it. It's still a fussy grinder compared to the Niche which is totally forgiving in that respect. But overall really pleased with cup performance. Produces a clean bright cup that allows you to mess around with different profiles.

Shout out to @cambosheff for the support and being an all round top bloke!

Photo of burrs after alignment.


----------

